# Quail as pets?



## MRS.LooneyTune (Apr 14, 2009)

I know they are fast and small, but they seem lovley
just wondering how you keep them?
im presuming indoor rabbit cage or hutch and a pen for outside?
and bird mix and mealworms (just guessing) lol
wondering if any one had any advice or care sheets on them AS pets

cheers


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

they really are not ideal for indoors nor for such close confinement as you suggest. They need a large aviary. They are very nervy creatures too and will explode vertically if spooked. In a rabbit type cage, this means immediate broken necks. This has also happened in small aviaries.


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

As said there not really indoor birds but.It is possible for maybe blue asian quail and japanese quail to be housed in-door or out-door in a rabbit hutch/run but only if fully hand rased so they aren't fearful of human so don't jump into flight every time they see you.So ones you just buy from the pet shop will likely be jumpers and not suitable for hutch/run life.

The American quail species like Bob white,Califorian'etc like to roost high.So only really suitable in aviaries.


----------



## LiamRatSnake (Jul 3, 2007)

We had Chinese Painted Quails in college, both in the aviary and also in a large glass tank, with loose netting on top for when they boinged (can easily go over 6 feet). Not sure whether this is appropriate or not, but we never had any broken necks or injuries. Lovely little things and the Chinese Painted are absolutely tiny, although not strictly quail if I remember rightly. Also have some experience with Californian quail, which are brilliant animals and in my experience much less nervous, although in my opinion only really suited to aviaries. Jap quails, from what I've read about them, very easy to keep, although I've never heard anyone keeping them indoors.


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

LiamRatSnake said:


> Chinese Painted are absolutely tiny, although not strictly quail if I remember rightly.


They are 100% true quail they are of the family order of (Coturnix) along with Europian quail,Japanese quail,Stubble quail,New Zealand quail'etc'etc.


----------



## LiamRatSnake (Jul 3, 2007)

gazz said:


> They are 100% true quail they are of the family order of (Coturnix) along with Europian quail,Japanese quail,Stubble quail,New Zealand quail'etc'etc.


Cool, thanks for that, what am I thinking of?


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

LiamRatSnake said:


> Cool, thanks for that, what am I thinking of?


Asian blue quails.Also go by the name Button quail sometimes painted button quail.And they are true quail.









This is called button quail and there is a species called the painted button quail.But these are not true quail.They are of the family (Turnix).


----------



## LiamRatSnake (Jul 3, 2007)

gazz said:


> Asian blue quails.Also go by the name Button quail sometimes painted button quail.And they are true quail.
> image
> 
> This is called button quail and there is a species called the painted button quail.But these are not true quail.They are of the family (Turnix).
> image


Ah cool, cheers :2thumb:


----------



## MRS.LooneyTune (Apr 14, 2009)

thankyou for your replys, il now consider them when i have more experince with birds and have the space 
x


----------



## carlycharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

How about these as an alternative to the quails?

The Serama Club Of Great Britain


----------



## MRS.LooneyTune (Apr 14, 2009)

carlycharlie said:


> How about these as an alternative to the quails?
> 
> The Serama Club Of Great Britain


 oh wow there cute and beautiful, il get looking :whistling2: lol


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

Double post!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!.


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

MRS.LooneyTune said:


> oh wow there cute and beautiful, il get looking :whistling2: lol


It's up to you wheather you have a cockerel.But you can deffo have hens in a good sized hutch+run or just get a chicken ark.

There's a fair amout of bantams.

Serama as stated.









Seabrights.









Japanese.









Pekin.









Silkie.









Mille fleur.









These are some of the common little ones.There are also other breeds.
http://www.feathersite.com/Poultry/BRKPoultryPage.html#Chickens


----------



## LiamRatSnake (Jul 3, 2007)

gazz said:


> It's up to you wheather you have a cockerel.But you can deffo have hens in a good sized hutch+run or just get a chicken ark.
> 
> There's a fair amout of bantams.
> 
> ...


You forgot Dutch:flrt:


----------

